# what do you guys think I need work on



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

I kno I need to cut a fair bit of fat but I just want to kno what u guys think I need to wo work on a bit more

I'm 21

5ft 11

211.6lb last weigh in sunday

Body fat. 13.49

Lbs of body fat. 28.55

Lean body weight. 183.05

All of the stats where taken on sunday but the piks where taken on the 7th of august

Be nice lads


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> I kno I need to cut a fair bit of fat but I just want to kno *what u guys think I need to wo work on a bit more *
> 
> I'm 21
> 
> ...


Diet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You have a good base but i'd say everything (not tryin to be a cnut) diet included


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think with a cut youd look good mate, but don't cut yet, summer will be over soon, just keep bulking and train everything hard. The shoulders make a body IMO, so make sure you are hitting them at all angles 

Good work


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shaving


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

shoulders, traps, chest needs alot of work, especially your upper chest. Tighten your core. Legs need more thickness. You seem to have good arms, i reckon with a cut theyd be looking great, not being bad but your bodyfat is well above 13%, id say its up at around 16.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Back, triceps and legs are looking decent mate, would strip a lot of fat off and see where you are first, hard to judge with a layer of blubber(not being a cnut )


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies lads my diet is spot on but only been eating good for a month body fat is done with calipers so if there wrong there wrong I do have a lot of strength just not growing to well arms are about 17inch last time I checked


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The orientation of the photos is what I'd change first.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Not cutting any more after 2 weeks maybe going on a big bulk


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Rectus what do u mean by that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> Rectus what do u mean by that


The photos are all sideways


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You firstly need to work on uploading you chunk !!

Anyway down to the nitty gritty.

You need to work on EVERYTHING, and as for your diet being spot on with all due respect you need to diet for a lot longer.

You claim your arms are bigger than mine, again probably more down to bodyfat than training.

Here is what l suggest.

Get your BF down with some cardio and weights, then start to look at getting bigger but remaining as lean as poss, why would you want to get fat ?

I say all this with respect mate as they are mistakes l have been making for yrs, plus l and many others are willing to guide you best we can.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

H my bad kinda hard to do these things on a blackberry


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id change those sh1tty pyjama`s and get a onesie .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and your 13 % BF is miles out mate IMO.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

My army have a mm of fat on bicept and about 3 on tricep so not being big heded but there big and grew very fast to and my biceps r strong to. I only decided a month ago I wanted to lose fat I used to go gym just for strength so didn't care about fat


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

@ewen here for my body not my dress sense u tool


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> My army have a mm of fat on bicept and about 3 on tricep so not being big heded but there big and grew very fast to and my biceps r strong to. I only decided a month ago I wanted to lose fat I used to go gym just for strength so didn't care about fat


And you measure this how ?

like l say mate dont take it personally, you asked for advice and at 21 yrs old the right advice now could set you off in good stead for a long time.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> My army have a mm of fat on bicept and about 3 on tricep so not being big heded but there big and grew very fast to and my biceps r strong to. I only decided a month ago I wanted to lose fat I used to go gym just for strength so didn't care about fat


so is that 4 mm altogether? almost half a centimeter

Even so at at glance i'd say thats wrong mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> And you measure this how ?
> 
> like l say mate dont take it personally, you asked for advice and at 21 yrs old the right advice now could set you off in good stead for a long time.


very much so

I wish i started younger and with the correct advice and info so grab whats being said with both hands


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Man who owns my gym uses calipers on me every week to track progress


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'd say get lean. Just my opinion, but to me theres no point in being big if you can't see any muscles.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Your a lump thats for sure but I would suggest the cardio option too 

Sorry for the Hijack man, but if anyone wants to check out and give more advice on another chap then have a look at the UKM natty physique thread in Natural BB section. Ive just posted and want some criticism! :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tyrowne said:


> Man who owns my gym uses calipers on me every week to track progress


point where he uses them ...

View attachment 91620


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do some heavy compounds and build some muscle.

Get your squat, deadlift and bench press up to a respectable poundage and you'll look fine.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

not personaly but pretty much everything diet included but on the positive side your still young and have plenty of time to get on the right track just be patient.

Oh and also get a proper 10 point bf test done with decent callipers by someone who is good at it, your way out with the bf claim.

eg this is me at 21 % earlyer this year at the start of my cut.



My advice is do plenty of reaserch and find out what works best for you, but if you dont get your diet right and consistent you will be p1ssing into the wind..

Good luck though mate I wish I could go back 22 years and start again


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's what iv ate today so u guy can tell me where my diet may be going wrong

05.30am protein shake nutrisport 90+

08.30am two weatabix with skimed milk 6 egg whites 2 eggs boild with a teaspoon of mustard on wholemeal bread 2 slices

11.15am 100gram brown pasta with 2 4 ounce chicken breast

14.00pm pre workout shake

16.00pm post workout shake

18.00pm 2chicken breast brocoli and asparagus

That's what I eat most day just change some meat with fish n steak


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your diet doesnt look to bad mate in all honesty but with all my heart tekk the fella at your gym to shove his callipers up his ar*e.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

Durnin/Womersley

Caliper Method

That's what I have been told lads thanks for the help my lifts are all decent I'm a strong lad I just need to cut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> Here's what iv ate today so u guy can tell me where my diet may be going wrong
> 
> 05.30am protein shake nutrisport 90+
> 
> ...


The food choices are fine but do you know the macros? pro/carbs/fat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> http://www.linear-software.com/online.html
> 
> Durnin/Womersley
> 
> ...


If you know best why ask the board then?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe it is the site he uses my diet has been like that 4 a month been doin steady cardio iwith a steep incline for 30min a day oh ye and I'm useing a eca stack been on it a week and lost 5lb


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

My macros r for a super cut there wrote down in my note pad

@mingster I don't kno best that's why I posted


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mate, listen to what is being said to you, it is good advice.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Get any idea that you are 13% bodyfat out of your head.

I don't care if God himself is using calipers on you, either the calipers are broken, or they just are not being used properly, they look simple but it takes a while to use them correctly.

You need to seriously get some cardio in there, and drop carbs further to try and cut some.

Also consider some fat burners to speed up the process.

And look to superset in your training to get the metabolism on fire.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> Maybe it is the site he uses my diet has been like that 4 a month been doin steady cardio iwith a steep incline for 30min a day oh ye and I'm useing a eca stack been on it a week and lost 5lb


I can't help you with details of diet,cutting,bulking up etc as I'm new to it myself,the advice I can give you though is:

LISTEN and TAKE NOTE of what these guys are saying,they've helped me no end with my diet and they will help you if you don't try preempty their advice without looking in to what they say.

Oh and be very PATIENT,that's something that's being ingrained in my head properly since joining this site.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok so I no I ent 13% then that's out of my head what would u guy say I'm at. I'm taking a eca atm 30mg eph 200caf 80asprin 3 times a day. Iv also got some sut 350 had it for a couple months


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Here my suggestion forget bf% I have never once measured mine or even give one feck what it is, I don't know why there's this complex everyone has about bf these days! Oh wait a minute maybe it helps sell some products.... Na that couldn't be anything to do with it 

I'd just keep cutting drop as much of the fat as possible untill you can only pinch a bit on the belly then bulk bulk bulk but cleanly.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Havin sus in your drawer aint gonna do f.a. LOL


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think with a cut youd look good mate, but don't cut yet, summer will be over soon, just keep bulking and train everything hard. The shoulders make a body IMO, so make sure you are hitting them at all angles
> 
> Good work


What the feck does the season have to do with what phase of building you do!? Need to cut, cut need to bulk, bulk


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

How much fat do u guys think I need to loose


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tyrowne said:


> How much fat do u guys think I need to loose


to do what ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> How much fat do u guys think I need to loose


See my post above! Untill your happy!


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe if I was competing then season would matter lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> Maybe if I was competing then season would matter lol


Why do they only do bb comps in the summer now?  lol


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Do any of u think I have potential to compete 1 day


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

We all have the potential to compete some day


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

True so do u think I shud cut more of the carbs out then guys


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> Do any of u think I have potential to compete 1 day


Learn to walk before you can run.

If you have the right mentality anything is possible.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> Do any of u think I have potential to compete 1 day


No one can answer that for you! Only you can if Ou have the desire motivation and dedication it requires anyone can


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> My macros r for a super cut there wrote down in my note pad
> 
> @mingster I don't kno best that's why I posted


What are they then?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

I think I have the mentality all I do now is gym and eat and think of ways to improve. I apreciate all the comments and help u guy r giving me. Would any of u recomend t3 and clen


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Macros for super cut are 115g carbs 190g protein 70fat

Carb cals shid b 461 protein 737 fat 645 that's what I got off the owner of my gym


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

If anyone thinks that's wrong any help would b much apreciated sorry for the sht spelling


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

carbs workout at 460 not 461

protein workout at 760 not 737

fat workout at 630 not 645

ur gym dude needs to learn gym stuff 1

and as for body fat ad say at least 20% ( very least )


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> Macros for super cut are 115g carbs 190g protein 70fat
> 
> Carb cals shid b 461 protein 737 fat 645 that's what I got off the owner of my gym


1st you dont need to have low protein to cut fat.

2nd what type of fats are you having, good or bad.

3rd id find yourself a new gym


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

He just used a website off the net I don't eat that little protein to I eat as much as I can. I wouldn't say 20% myself iv seen a few guys on hea sayin ther at that and I ent that fat. Most of my fat is from olive oil I don't really like nuts n stuff.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

I like the gym I'll just stop listening to him lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> He just used a website off the net I don't eat that little protein to I eat as much as I can. I wouldn't say 20% myself iv seen a few guys on hea sayin ther at that and I ent that fat. Most of my fat is from olive oil I don't really like nuts n stuff.


Mate you are AT LEAST 20 %, and thats not a sh*ty comment, seriously l am 18 % and l am not carrying as much tub as you.

You have no definition anywhere.

lets get you a diet and a training regime to work too and then we will see what your made of.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

are you natural?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok then mate I think my workouts r quite good but I'll let u guys deciide this was yesterdays workout

13.08.2012

10min warm up walking speed 6 inline 5%

Chest

Bench press

2xbar 20reps

1x60kg 12reps

1x100kg 10reps

110kg 8 reps

All movements touch chest

Db incline

60lbs 12 reps

70lbs 10 reps

80lbs 6 reps

Top chest flies

3x40lb 10 reps

Cable flies

Setting 3 18 reps

Setting4 15reps

Setting 5 10 reps

Hammer strength decline

40kg 12 rEps

60kg 10 reps

80kg 8 reps

Dips. 15 12 10

Biceps

Standing db curl

30lbx12

40lbsx10

45lbsx8

Bb curl

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

Ez bar reverse curl

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

Bicep pose with cables

3x 10 reps setting 3

30min cardio speed 6.5 incline 6 heartrate hovering around 150 155


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me that heart rate would finish me off :lol:

That looks a decent workout, how often do you train and what is your training split mate ?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

@baggsy atm I am yes but I have got 10ml of 350mg sust 100 10mg blue hearts dbol and nolva and clomid a cycle I bought but was to sceared to use


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> @baggsy atm I am yes but I have got 10ml of 350mg sust 100 10mg blue hearts dbol and nolva and clomid a cycle I bought but was to sceared to use


DO NOT USE THEM, not till your well into a decent diet and a decent routine and your seeing some improvements in your physique.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Atm I train a 4 day split chest n biceps on a monday back on a tues but didn't go today had to look after my lil girl weds I do shoudlers and tri thurs legs. But added abs n cardio for friday then cardio ona sat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you add some fasted cardio in the morinig to shed some fat mate ?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

@milky I'm not going to use them iv decided to just cut until I see abs not goin to use bf% anymore


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> @milky I'm not going to use them iv decided to just cut until I see abs not goin to use bf% anymore


Thats the way mate, the mirror and your clothes are the best indicator.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

@milky no can do mate I work shifts start work at 6 til half 1 this week then I'm on nights the week after then on afternoons. But will do an hour fasted cardio on the weekend


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

@milky think I can change anything on my workout. I will post my workout everyday too keep me motivated. I think the eca has helped its made me sweat and I never used to sweat as much as I do now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

right mate see under where my comments come thro, there is a button that says reply with qoute, if you hit that you respond to the person who posted.

Fasted cardio is the best form of fat burning.

I get up at 5 am to do mine, then go to work for 12 hours.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> right mate see under where my comments come thro, there is a button that says reply with qoute, if you hit that you respond to the person who posted.
> 
> Fasted cardio is the best form of fat burning.
> 
> I get up at 5 am to do mine, then go to work for 12 hours.


I get up at 5 to but have to b in work 4 quater to 6 at the latest I wish I could do fasted cardio but its just not an option plus my gym doesn't open until 6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> I get up at 5 to but have to b in work 4 quater to 6 at the latest I wish I could do fasted cardio but its just not an option plus my gym doesn't open until 6


Fair enough mate, l actually bought a treadmill for this very reason.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

All l can suggest mate is stick at it, CONSISTENCY is key in this game, diet has to be 100 %, training the other 100 %, keep it up for a month or so, see if you see any changes and if not tweak it from there.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fair enough mate, l actually bought a treadmill for this very reason.


If my flat was bigger I would buy 1. Do u think I will loose much strength while I cut?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wierd, he looks like he has less BF than me, and in my journal people were suggesting i was around 12% BF :S Heres me confused now lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> If my flat was bigger I would buy 1. Do u think I will loose much strength while I cut?


No mate and TBH does it matter ?

do you want to look like or be a strong man or look like a bodybuilder ?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

tyrowne said:


> If my flat was bigger I would buy 1. Do u think I will *loose much strength while I cut?*


Who cares? I thought your aim was to lose bodyfat? You aren't a powerlifter in changing aesthetics strength is not the most important thing anyway.

If you can lift a little less it makes no difference as long as you are lifting intensely. Proper manipulation of carbs should prevent you from losing too much strength anyway.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> All l can suggest mate is stick at it, CONSISTENCY is key in this game, diet has to be 100 %, training the other 100 %, keep it up for a month or so, see if you see any changes and if not tweak it from there.


Thanks for the help mate really apritiate it I do think I will loose a lot of strength tho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sean9461 said:


> Wierd, he looks like he has less BF than me, and in my journal people were suggesting i was around 12% BF :S Heres me confused now lol


well l am alledgedly 18 % so compare that.

The thing is you have to be BRUTALLY honest about yourself here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> Thanks for the help mate really apritiate it I do think I will loose a lot of strength tho


Some days l shock myself with my lifts, sometimes l feel like a kitten strength wise, it fu8ks with your head if you let it.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> well l am alledgedly 18 % so compare that.
> 
> The thing is you have to be BRUTALLY honest about yourself here.


I thought i was over 17.5% as an electronic scale told me i was 17.5% but people said they were inaccurate and i looked like i am 12% :S


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> Who cares? I thought your aim was to lose bodyfat? You aren't a powerlifter in changing aesthetics strength is not the most important thing anyway.
> 
> If you can lift a little less it makes no difference as long as you are lifting intensely. Proper manipulation of carbs should prevent you from losing too much strength anyway.


I just like to be strong. Lool


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sean9461 said:


> I thought i was over 17.5% as an electronic scale told me i was 17.5% but people said they were inaccurate and i looked like i am 12% :S


Like l say mate none of them are perfectly accurate, and there are a lot of defining factors as too what they read.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Like l say mate none of them are perfectly accurate, and there are a lot of defining factors as too what they read.


From the look of your back u don't look 18 more like 12 but ppl hold fat diff


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyrowne said:


> From the look of your back u don't look 18 more like 12 but ppl hold fat diff


According to some l am around 14, according to others nearer 20, when l get abs showing l will be sub 10 hopefully.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate you could do 10 minutes HIIT every morning, surely you have time for this?

I recently cut down, and i did 10 minutes of sprinting about 3-4 mornings a week. Absolutely fcuked me and helped so much in shedding fat......along with clen & t3 of course.....and DIET.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

mate how did u calculate ur stats? 183lbs total lean @ 5'11?

i think you need to really drop the bf then see what needs building - same as the other lads id start wi diet


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Do cardio when you get time, does not have to be early in the morning if it does not fit in your lifestyle just do it when you get time althought do it and not slack


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> mate how did u calculate ur stats? 183lbs total lean @ 5'11?
> 
> i think you need to really drop the bf then see what needs building - same as the other lads id start wi diet


As stated mate the guy in the gym did everything incorrect


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Mate you could do 10 minutes HIIT every morning, surely you have time for this?
> 
> I recently cut down, and i did 10 minutes of sprinting about 3-4 mornings a week. Absolutely fcuked me and helped so much in shedding fat......along with clen & t3 of course.....and DIET.


Did t3 clen help? I don't like hit feel like my hearts going to explode


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

baggsy said:


> Do cardio when you get time, does not have to be early in the morning if it does not fit in your lifestyle just do it when you get time althought do it and not slack


I will 100% do my cardio prob gonna do 7 days a week see how it feels


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> Did t3 clen help? I don't like hit feel like my hearts going to explode


Yes, but it was mainly down to my diet. Nothing will work unless thats sorted first.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

ewen said:


> id change those sh1tty pyjama`s and get a onesie .


I want to make love to you!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

tyrowne said:


> I will 100% do my cardio prob gonna do 7 days a week see how it feels


I think going straight in at 7 days a week and you'll get bored & exhausted. Start with 3-4 days a week. Min 30 mins.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate work out how many cals you need exactly, then from that determine how many protein, fat and carbs you need. And from there its just a case of filling up the numbers untill you reach your limits. If you have your diet right you will lose the same amount each week (around 2 lbs is what you should be aiming for) and it is really motivating.

I lost about 3 stone in no time doing this and itss good tknow that next friday, you wll be 2 lbs down, and another 2 lbs down the following friday etc

imo If you want fast results, and results you can guarentee, its no use to just eat "healthy" and wing it.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> I think going stright in at 7 days a week and you'll get bored & exhausted. Start with 3-4 days a week. Min 30 mins.


thanks for the help mate I'm allready doing 5 days so gonna add 1 more and have sunday of gonna log all my workouts toh


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Just had my 1st meal 2 weatabix 3 egg whites 2 eggs droped a egg on the floor so lost number 6 droped my carbs today to loose the fat quicker so at 11.w5 having 2 cans of tuna and a shgake the gym at half 1 I'll keep u all updated thanks for the help guys


----------

